# Wood Duck Load...



## Killer Kyle (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys / gals...I'm new to waterfowling this year, and I had a quick question about your choice of load for shooting woodies.  I'm shooting a Mossberg 500 with 28'' barrel.  I'm using an Imp. Cyl. choke, and shooting Kent Cartridge Fasteel 3'' mags in 6 shot steel.  I went with  size 6 shot because I figured woodies are smaller and I could get away with smaller shot for a more dense pattern.  Can you give me your thoughts on this combo?  I'd like your input, especially if you're using this gun/choke combo. I believe I've been "peppering" them with shot and it's not enough to bring them down, and a lot of birds are getting away.  I say this because when I get a shot on a bird, often times the one I'm shooting at will waiver irregularly in flight and sometimes even slow down or momentarily hover.  The woodies where I'm hunting are flying pretty high.  I don't know if that's just typical of them, or if it's because of the high hunting pressure.  That said, the birds are typically high and the shots are typically long.  40 yards is pretty much the average.  I've speculated that simply switching to full choke may do the trick, or should I maybe switch to a larger shot size...say 4, and heavier shot like Hevi-Shot or Federal High Density loads?  So basically what I'm asking is...when shooting woodies, do YOU prefer more downrange velocity and terminal energy, or denser patterns?  Let me know what choke / load you're using and explain to me why you prefer that combo.    Your speculation and input will be greatly appreciated!  Thanks to you all, and I wish you a blessed New Year!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 2, 2012)

I shoot #3 from woodies to mallards. #6 at teal


----------



## diger79 (Jan 2, 2012)

It really matters on how far are you taking the shots.I shoot mallards with #6 loads but there at 10 yars with there feet on the water.Shooting ponds where the shots are over 10 yards we shoot #2. Patternmaster choke tubes for over 10 yards.IC for under.


----------



## backwoods special (Jan 2, 2012)

I like to use num2 s an 4s depending on my location an I shoot a mod choke an i use hevi shot it seems to reach out an touch haven't lost a bird to it yet blind side holds a pattern but you gota find a load that best suits you dont switch up because you are use to that load which results in a bad shot or cripple


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 2, 2012)

So from what you're all telling me, it seems you experienced guys are shooting larger shot.  I've got a box of Hevi-Metal in 3 shot. I'm gonna give that a try for my next hunt.  Thanks guys!  Since my shots are long, I'm going to choke it down to Mod as well.  I'll be back on the water in a day or two and let you guys know how I do.  I appreciate your input fellas!


----------



## backwoods special (Jan 2, 2012)

No prob pm me an I can help u more I kill thr mess outa woodys but I use number2s an a mod ive made some unbelievably long shots an droped em


----------



## wingding (Jan 2, 2012)

Need to put your shot size and choke combo on some paper and see what it's doing at 40 yrds. then you'll know.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 2, 2012)

shooting under 30 yards then #4 and you can even use a skeet choke.  shooting 25 + then #2 and a mod choke.  Good Luck!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 2, 2012)

wingding said:


> Need to put your shot size and choke combo on some paper and see what it's doing at 40 yrds. then you'll know.



This. ^^  

I would also pattern it at 30 yds.  I would not shoot at ducks beyond 30 yds with #6 steel and would suggest that you step up to #4 for wood ducks and use #3 for most other ducks.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 2, 2012)

i shoot the exact same gun... IMO the modified factory choke with black cloud number 3s is the best all around load i have found for all types of duck hunting... havent tried it on honkers but i would assume it best to use bb on them. As i said in a past post i shot two woodies with one black cloud shell at about 30 yards full speed in the timber. One was completely fatal... head almost blown off and the other was winged enough for me to walk right up to without trying to get away.


----------



## Quail man (Jan 2, 2012)

all i shoot is woodies and i have a imp. cly. in my humpback, number 6s in flooded timber that i have a hole cut in the middle of with jap millet planted and there landen on my head, and number 4s in my 5 acre pond


----------



## tashwoo (Jan 2, 2012)

An imp cylinder will do its best between 30 and 35 yards, after that say a prayer. THe modified choke is really a great all around choke, in my opinion. I have used many different shells over the past few years trying to find my bread and butter. I have found the Hevi Shot #3's are great all around shells. I havent had any problems with cripples and have made some long shots. I recently picked up a mod. choke that is a waterfowl choke and is called the mid-range, it will shot 45 yards. Check it out. Best i can tell you to do is pattern your gun with your choke and shot to see what that will look like. Good luck, PM me if you need some help. BTW love that you shoot a Mossberg, i've got a 500 and 835, and lookign to add a 935 autoloader


----------

